# afraid to lose memory once cured???



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks that he'll forget everything once recovered from DP????


----------



## konstantine02 (Mar 12, 2009)

You won't. I promise.


----------



## trina (Nov 29, 2012)

Ha


----------



## trina (Nov 29, 2012)

Have you recovered?


----------



## Narrowawake (Sep 1, 2012)

By forget everything, do you mean that you won't really remember certain things and people and that you'll have to relearn how to do things and who people are?


----------



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

I mean forget everything I experienced while in third person (EVER SINCE MY DEPERSONALIZATION STARTED, 5+ yrs ago). Not being able to remember anything I experienced in this time. No one I met, nothing I learned new,... It will all be gone along with the delusions, the hallucinations, the feelings, the thoughts, all the things I experienced under DP. I have sensed that this might happen when I recover. And no, I'm not cured yet.


----------



## Narrowawake (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm not 100% cured yet, but the closer I get to recovery, the more I realize that my memory is still in tact, it's just that now I'm more aware of the here and now. But that's me. Everyone lies somewhere unique on the dissociative spectrum, so I can't say for sure what it will be like for you, but based on everyone else's comments, you'll probably be fine, and I think you'll be fine as well. Stay positive, and engage as much as you can in activities and connect with people. It helps a lot with realizing things again and feeling at home in your body.


----------



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

As far as I understand from others who have recovered, I will not remember how DP felt, but I won't lose memory of what happened to me. I completely agree with the fist part because in my state of getting better I can't exactly remember how it was one year ago, or 2 years ago, or... But the same feelings I have for the memories of the things which happened to me while in DP. THEY are all dissolving, both the dp and dr along with all memories of the world around me (because the events of he real world got suck in the invisible curtain between me and reality which is disappearing as I realize more about myself).


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

No you won't loose memory (I recovered and didn't and I've not heard of anyone else loosing their memory either.).

Advice: once recovered, try to remember and think about the experience as little as possible. Leave it behind and don't look back.


----------



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you for your answers, but I think Wikipedia has provided me with the answer: Fugue state or dissociative Fugue.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Let me ask you this, why exactly does the thought of losing your memory freak you out so bad? Are you afraid you will feel like you just woke up from a coma and don't know how you got where you are? Recovery is not like that. Dp is like that. It's not like you recover and have no memory of the day before.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

andreidp said:


> I mean forget everything I experienced while in third person (EVER SINCE MY DEPERSONALIZATION STARTED, 5+ yrs ago). Not being able to remember anything I experienced in this time. No one I met, nothing I learned new,... It will all be gone along with the delusions, the hallucinations, the feelings, the thoughts, all the things I experienced under DP. I have sensed that this might happen when I recover. And no, I'm not cured yet.


You have delusiona and hallucinations as part of your DP? That's sounds a bit more than just DP going on!


----------



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

Maybe you're right AussiePhoenix. One thing is certain though, I am not nuts. I am completely dissociated, but not insane. And yes to ValleyGirl, that is exactly what I feared, but now I just don't care about it anymore.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Sure, you have insight into your condition, but have symptoms of phycosis which is probably the bigger concern. You should seek professional help ASAP.


----------



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

It can't be psychosis because I can separate fact from fiction. I have all symptoms of DP/DR, I can relate to many stories on the forums and my status gets better and better as I do things which help me realize "I am", "I exist" ( including speaking of my problems ). As for help, I have already seen a doctor which confirmed that I have DP( after I told her ) and she told me what I already knew, that I have to do things in order to return to reality and when I explained to her that I feel my memories (since I entered this state) fading, she denied me, something with which I WAS NOT SATISFIED so I sacked her. That and because she wasn't coming with anything new to our sessions, so I said to myself "I'm not paying for this anymore!!!!!!!!!".


----------

